# car hire/directions



## blade13 (Feb 9, 2009)

hi 
we are coming to Mijas n june next year to look around the region because we would like to retire to the area

we are flying into Malaga - we don't know whether to hire a car at the airport or take a taxi to the hotel (TRH Mijas Hotel Urb.tamisa 2 Mijas Pueblo)

Any info would be appreciated

Rod n Sheila


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blade13 said:


> hi
> we are coming to Mijas n june next year to look around the region because we would like to retire to the area
> 
> we are flying into Malaga - we don't know whether to hire a car at the airport or take a taxi to the hotel (TRH Mijas Hotel Urb.tamisa 2 Mijas Pueblo)
> ...



Hiya, if you're gonna need a car while you're staying here then hire it from the airport - much easier and there are loads of car hire companies!! Mijas is about 15 miles-ish from the airport

Jo xxx


----------



## MattM (Nov 20, 2009)

You will generally get a better price if you book in advance on the internet rather than turning up at the airport on spec. Try to get a company that doesn't charge in advance, there are lots out there.


----------



## blade13 (Feb 9, 2009)

cheers Jo 

is the drive straight forward? we do have a problem with getting lost !! lol


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

blade13 said:


> cheers Jo
> 
> is the drive straight forward? we do have a problem with getting lost !! lol


I know how to get there, so it must be easy!!! As long as you get onto the right motorway when you leave the airport, its pretty much a straight run until you see the signs for - Mijas!! So get your road number and follow it. Of course, Mijas Pueblo is inland and in the mountains a bit and isnt particularly close to Mijas Costa, so dont get fooled. Have a look at "google earth" and plan the route beforehand with the road numbers. 

Bear in mind the Spanish road signs arent particularly good and the driving isnt brilliant either - eeeek, sorry thats not meant to put you off ! If you still are on the forum close to your arrival date, I'm happy to meet you at one of the car hire companies and you can follow me!!??

Jo xxx


----------



## MattM (Nov 20, 2009)

Its easy to find - just follow signs for Fuengirola from the airport on the E-15 motorway


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MattM said:


> Its easy to find - just follow signs for Fuengirola from the airport on the E-15 motorway



E-15/A7???? Its easy once you get on the motorway, I dont know if you come to Málaga much, but its all changing there at the mo. They're on the process of enlarging the airport and adding and enlarging the roads out - due for completion Easter of next year????

Hey, dont be put off, its really straight forward and you've gotta get used to driving out here if you're gonna move here LOL!!! 


Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Get an up-to-date Sat Nav (I've used Garmin successfully). Never had problems getting in or out of Málaga airport (though road layout will change from Easter).
I've used Malaga Car Hire - Home, a British boker that mainly use Niza Cars at Málaga. Efficient, no deposit, no excess, and full-full policy on fuel (which not many companies follow these days). And you just pay the agreed price in sterling cash when you collect your car, and leave a credit card imprint for a tank of fuel (around 70 euro), which will be torn up when you return your car full. And they aren't too precious about their cars either, and won't scrutinise it for every mark on your return.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Joppa said:


> Get an up-to-date Sat Nav (I've used Garmin successfully). Never had problems getting in or out of Málaga airport (though road layout will change from Easter).
> I've used Malaga Car Hire - Home, a British boker that mainly use Niza Cars at Málaga. Efficient, no deposit, no excess, and full-full policy on fuel (which not many companies follow these days). And you just pay the agreed price in sterling cash when you collect your car, and leave a credit card imprint for a tank of fuel (around 70 euro), which will be torn up when you return your car full. And they aren't too precious about their cars either, and won't scrutinise it for every mark on your return.



We used them once Joppa and they werent all that, we had trouble with the car, they wouldnt come out and repair it and they turned out to be more expensive than the company (not that we paid after the trouble we had - and that wasnt easy cos they had our card details!) we've used since called malagacar.com. They all have the same criteria, ie, "no deposit, no excess, and full-fuel policy on fuel, and leave a credit card imprint for a tank of fuel" etc.

And also I believe you can only use a verbal sat nav in Spain, so bear that in mind when getting/using one

Jo xxx


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

jojo said:


> We used them once Joppa and they werent all that, we had trouble with the car, they wouldnt come out and repair it and they turned out to be more expensive than the company (not that we paid after the trouble we had - and that wasnt easy cos they had our card details!) we've used since called malagacar.com. They all have the same criteria, ie, "no deposit, no excess, and full-fuel policy on fuel, and leave a credit card imprint for a tank of fuel" etc.
> 
> And also I believe you can only use a verbal sat nav in Spain, so bear that in mind when getting/using one.


YMMV, with car hire.

As for using sat nav, my understanding is it's perfectly legal to use one with a display (and voice prompts) - they are widely sold in shops in Spain and factory fitted in many luxury models, but you cannot use radar/laser detectors - ones that pick up the actual beams used and give you warning, and offenders will be fined heavily and unit confiscated, even if it isn't plugged in - having one in the car (even in the boot) is an offence.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Joppa said:


> YMMV, with car hire.
> 
> As for using sat nav, my understanding is it's perfectly legal to use one with a display (and voice prompts) - they are widely sold in shops in Spain and factory fitted in many luxury models, but you cannot use radar/laser detectors - ones that pick up the actual beams used and give you warning, and offenders will be fined heavily and unit confiscated, even if it isn't plugged in - having one in the car (even in the boot) is an offence.


I think you'l find that should the police decide that you were distracted by your satnav, i.e. looking at it whilst driving, you may find yourself with a fine.

Therefore I drive now with the display pointing away from me with the voice prompts on, just to be safe


----------

